# ASUS MB - SoundMax on-board sound card being a jerk



## Asimo (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok, so I just did a fresh install of Windows on my computer, got Service pack 2, and I'm pretty much running where I need to be. I've installed all the drivers that came with my motherboard, but my on-board sound card refuses to work.

It can't be that the sound mixer is muted, because I can't even install a sound mixer. When I go to Device Manager>Sounds, video, and game controllers>SoundMax>Properties, all of the things listed there (sound mixer, audio devices, etc.) claim that the driver is enabled but not functioning properly. I've uninstalled and reinstalled the driver several times, but that has proved fruitless. Any time I try and download new drivers from the internet, I'm informed that I already have the newest drivers.

My audio chipset is: ADI AD1986A
My motherboard is: ASUS A8N-VM Socket 939 NVIDIA GeForce 6100 Micro ATX AMD
Motherboard specs: http://www.crayeon3.com/c3/pc-88-6-.aspx

Also, when I open iTunes, I receive this message:
"iTunes has detected a problem with your audio configuration. Audio/Video playback may not operate properly."
Not sure if that helps.

And before anyone asks, yes, I'm sure the cable is plugged into the right port. (Just hope I don't regret that claim later...)

I also just got a new video card (i.e. not on-board). Once again, not sure if that helps, but I figure any information might be vital.

Edit: I forgot to mention, when I go to Control Panel>Sound and Audio devices, it doesn't pick-up any sound devices.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF :wave:

Uninstall the iTunes software.
Uninstall the audio driver/software.
Download and install *Driver cleaner*.
Restart into Safe mode and run Driver Cleaner. Remove any remaining audio driver software.
Restart - download the "NVIDIA nForce 410 Chipset Package WHQL Driver V8.23" and the audio driver from *ASUS*.
Install the chipset package - restart again.
Install the audio driver - restart.


----------



## Asimo (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks, bro. I'll try that as soon as I get the chance. You're a real life-saver.

And thanks as well for the hearty welcome.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Please let us know about the results.


----------

